# My customer included me in the email chain with his customer. Whoops!



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I’m sure the buyer enjoyed the dinner, drinks and other things…


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

You got Mossed (monday night football thing if you don't watch it). So yes maybe you need to raise your rates some. I probably do too.


----------

